# Fasttech selling fakes?



## Vaperite South Africa (15/7/15)

Just been advised by Kangertech that Fasttech Kangertech products are fakes. Are all their branded products fake?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (15/7/15)

I think they are authentic fakes...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sir Vape (15/7/15)

Lol


----------



## Dubz (15/7/15)

Maybe authentic clones?


----------



## KieranD (15/7/15)

When the 2 words "Fasttech" and "Fakes" are used in the same sentence

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## drew (15/7/15)

Fasttech are usually pretty honest when it comes to declaring original and clones. If it says "authentic" there's a good chance it is, if it says "styled" or "style" then it's a clone. These manufacturers will say anything to make a sale, if I remember correctly a while back they even granted a vendor exclusive kangertech distribution rights in SA when they planned to do nothing of the sort.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dirge (15/7/15)

Genuine immitations

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (15/7/15)

'Genuine ..... ' in Chinese terms, actually means: 'Authentic Pirate Copy'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (15/7/15)

its everywhere if you google, but I'll summarise for you.

China has mates rates..they sell stuff to each other cheaper than they do to westerners.
And some products have a minimum pricing policy.
So a company like fasttech which sells to westerners and disregards any minimum pricing policy is blacklisted. So they buy through other companies...(in pc terms..the "grey" channel")
lets take an example
kangertech sell 10000 subtanks to Lin Cheng Inc for $5.
Lin Cheng Inc sell to fasttech for $6.
fastech sell to us for $10, below the minimum pricing policy.

Now, 7 billion people on earth, each of them thinks it is their god given right to contact kanger and say "are the items on fasttech fake?"
kanger reply "yes, they are fake, we do not *sell* to fasttech". because to admit they are genuine is a loss of face, shame, and in contravention of the minimum pricing policy. And it is true, they didnt sell to fasttech.

Fasttech will, on their side, remove any warranty scratch 'n sniff nonsense form genuine products, so that kanger cannot trace that fasttech boughtr them from Lin Cheng Inc.
its all really simple and logical.

Tl;Dr
if it is listed as "styled", or doesnt contain the word authentic, then it is a copy
if it is listed as "authentic" then it is the real deal, but you need to take fasttech's word for it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## wikked (15/7/15)

My Subtank Plus was an authentic purchased through Fasttech. Genuine authenticity code as well.


----------



## kimbo (15/7/15)

Xhale said:


> its everywhere if you google, but I'll summarise for you.
> 
> China has mates rates..they sell stuff to each other cheaper than they do to westerners.
> And some products have a minimum pricing policy.
> ...


Same with Vaping Cheap

For instance, they sell the Hcigar VT40 for $116.99 http://vapingcheap.com/vt40-dna-40-mod/ but Hcigar set a recommended retail price of $160
If you sell under $160 you forfeit the 1 year guarantee of the VT40, so if you buy fro there you are still get the authentic but no guarantee


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/15)

I have been buying off Fasttech for past 2 years. I have purchased many authentic items from them, they are labelled authentic & in fact are. The rest are clones, some good, some ok and some cr@p.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

